# US equivalent of large UK chain stores



## tornadotail (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi

Me and my husband will be going to the US (Philadelphia) for a couple of years at the end of April and we are having to furnish an apartment. However, we are not sure of where to go in terms of getting furniture, kitchenware, bedding etc.

For furniture, we have been looking at Ikea but it's not all that nice! We've taken a look at Rooms2Go which is quite a good site but do you know anywhere else for furniture? Does the US have something like DFS or Dreams for this type of thing?

With regards to kitchenware etc, we've had a look at Target which seems to be like the equivalent of Wilkinsons in the UK. Can you recommend anywhere else? Like an Argos or something similar?

I know there's always Amazon and possibly the bigger supermarkets but I'm just trying to get a list of different places to have a look at and plan prices before we go.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

tornadotail said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my husband will be going to the US (Philadelphia) for a couple of years at the end of April and we are having to furnish an apartment. However, we are not sure of where to go in terms of getting furniture, kitchenware, bedding etc.
> 
> ...



IKEA
TJMaxx- Which I think is TKMaxx in the UK
Pottery Barn
Ashley Furniture 
JC Penny 

Don't be afraid to look at craigslist if you are only going to be there for 2 years no reason for spending tons of money (unless your company is paying.)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

tornadotail said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my husband will be going to the US (Philadelphia) for a couple of years at the end of April and we are having to furnish an apartment. However, we are not sure of where to go in terms of getting furniture, kitchenware, bedding etc.
> 
> ...


I would recommend y'all take a Sunday ride to the Philadelphia Premium Outlets Philadelphia Premium Outlets (just take Hwy 422, westbound towards Pottstown); there you could always find inexpensive cutlery, bedding and the likes. Another affordable option is Bed Bath & beyond Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Bridal & Gift Registry - BedBathandBeyond.com.

On your way back to Philly, take the exit towards Oaks (Egypt Rd.) there you will find places like * Target, * Mahogany and More Mahogany and More - Bedroom Sets, * The dump The Dump Furniture Outlet - The Dump Furniture ( my least favourite).

There are other options such as Fecera's, Ethan Allen, etc; a bit more expensive, but they carry good quality products.

I used to live 10 minutes away from there 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Always great when someone is familiar with the area!

With regards to Amazon.com I have found I would go to Bed Bath and Beyond and have my phone type in the product on Amazon and it is MUCH cheaper. I think you can shop around go find the product you like, but always if you want come back to Amazon!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on your needs, wants and budget and house size. Pan, spaghetti pot, 1 knife, cutting board, bowl, spatula - enough tools to cook a meal with - 20$ to 2000$:>)

Reasonable kitchenware from pots to dishtowels - Bed, Bath & Beyond, Target, WalMart, IKEA, WorldMarket. Some of the larger supermarket chains carry everything you need. Then the department stores along the line of Belk, Macys. Check the local Sunday paper for sales and/or coupons. Sign up on-line for coupons (20% off a Dyson vacuum is worth it). Williams-Sonoma and Pottery Barn have been my sources for glass and table settings.
There is always Amazon and Overstock and Sams and Costco.

Furniture - IKEA is inexpensive and Target, JC Penney, Ashley, Rooms to Go .... are cheap. My personal opinion of Pottery Barn - tables and chairs are ok, everything upholstered is not. Macys carries some Natuzzi. I would splurge on a few pieces you use every day such as mattress, sofa, barstools and go inexpensive on the rest. 

Take your time. Live with the necessities and add to it. Explore your area. There seem to be a number of outlets in the are but please inspect everything twice and double check if transportation means curb side or in room.


----------

